# Embedding HD/Widescreen YouTube Videos into Forum



## pjk (Jun 14, 2009)

You can now embed HD/widscreen Youtube videos into the forum. Please see the updated sticky in the Video Gallery forum here for more information:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

I appreciate you using my video as example, but that one is not HD, only HQ. Because HD is slow for some people and the video is so long, I decided to not upload HD this time. HQ seemed good enough.

I also cannot play my video there, gives me an error message (black screen with "An error occured, please try again later").


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, I got the same error message.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I also cannot play my video there, gives me an error message (black screen with "An error occured, please try again later").



So do I, it may have to do with the fact it isn't in HD.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I also cannot play my video there, gives me an error message (black screen with "An error occured, please try again later").



I always get that error, i don't know what's wrong with youtube embedding....


----------



## pjk (Jun 14, 2009)

Now is a bad time for me to test this out, since I am on a slow internet connection. Perhaps the problem is because it is an HQ video and not an HD. I will work on it more tomorrow when I am on a faster connection.

*Edit:* I have made some changes and it should embed HD now.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wondering, is it hard to add an option to the user control panel to view every video in normal (non-HD) size? If someone has a bad connection, I can imagine preferring that.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Will you also add a tag for non-HD widescreen? And maybe for HQ?


----------



## pjk (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Just wondering, is it hard to add an option to the user control panel to view every video in normal (non-HD) size? If someone has a bad connection, I can imagine preferring that.


I understand how that would be helpful. That would definitely be easier said than done, and would be quite hard. The best way to get around this is to click on the video and watch it on Youtube itself instead of in a different format (such as HD) on the forum. The one thing about HD/widescreen videos is that on smaller monitors it really messes up the formatting of comments (since the width of the page is enlarged on smaller resolution). Because of this, I am going to work on a way to hide/unhide videos to prevent problems reading comments.



StefanPochmann said:


> Will you also add a tag for non-HD widescreen? And maybe for HQ?


Can you send me an example of a widescreen non-HD video? From my understanding, I know of these types:
Regular - standard Youtube video
HQ - same size as regular just higher quality
HD - high quality in a much larger view, almost full page width.

As far as HQ, use the youtubehd tags and it will format it as HQ, assuming HQ is enabled. I'm assuming this is correct because your 'Benelux Open 2009 - Final 6' shows up as HQ widescreen when I embedded it. 

You said that your 'Benelux Open 2009 - Final 6' is HQ. Does this mean all HQ videos can be shown in widescreen, or did you intentially make it an HQ Widescreen?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

Well... youtube completely switched to widescreen last November, so on youtube, *everything* is displayed in widescreen now. Videos in 4:3 get black bars on the left and right, for example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J113SooGTKU

And whether a video is available as HQ or even HD depends on resolution and bitrate, not on the width/height ratio.

With our current youtube/youtubehd tags I cannot nicely include my non-HD widescreen videos.

The youtube tag embeds as 4:3 causing black bars on top/bottom:






The youtubehd tag displays it way to large, and only the preview image is shown, playing the video doesn't work at all:

[youtubehd]Ex5ib-tz08k[/youtubehd]


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2009)

I will work on this next week when I get back into town.


----------

